# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Cabellas

## Taff

[
ATTACH=CONFIG]29645[/ATTACH]

I was in Cabellas in St Louis last week and took some pictures

----------


## Rushy

There is a part of me that doesn't like taxidermy and another part that does.  Those are great.

----------


## Spook

That bear is about to do the NZ equivalent of a goatfuck

----------


## P38

Yep they are bloody good alright.

Bass Pro shop in Las Vegas had very similar displays, even had a Giraffe or two.

They must have spent tens of thousands setting up their displays.


Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

That's all up the wrong way round Pete.  Fucking with my Balance trying to see it.

----------


## Taff

That's because. the photo was taken on the other side of the world

----------


## P38

> That's because. the photo was taken on the other side of the world


Your onto It Taff  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> That's all up the wrong way round Pete.  Fucking with my Balance trying to see it.


hahahaha

Did ya fall off ya perch Rushy?

Must of had the phone upside down when I took that one.

That or what Taff said  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> hahahaha
> 
> Did ya fall off ya perch Rushy?


Bloody near to it.

----------


## P38

> Bloody near to it.


Rushy

Took those Bass Pro Boys bloody ages to set up there scene like that.

Try bending over and looking between ya legs.

Might need to move ya blocks one way or tother to get the full picture. 

Get Mum to balance ya so you don't take a nose dive into the carpet, never know she might even give you a helping hand with your bollocks too  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## 7mmwsm

Stopped at a few Bass Pro and Cabela's on my travels in August. Great places for sight seeing mainly. Prices weren't that sharp. BP in Vagas even had a casino. 
BP in Kansas city have a Moose head in the foyer which measures 87 inches. Its huge!!! I'll put some pictures up if i can work out how.

----------


## possummatti

> Yep they are bloody good alright.
> 
> Bass Pro shop in Las Vegas had very similar displays, even had a Giraffe or two.
> 
> They must have spent tens of thousands setting up their displays.
> 
> Attachment 29651Attachment 29652
> Cheers
> Pete


Yea man i went there to. What a awesome way to get customers i recon. Worth going in just for a look.

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy
> 
> Took those Bass Pro Boys bloody ages to set up there scene like that.
> 
> Try bending over and looking between ya legs.
> 
> Might need to move ya blocks one way or tother to get the full picture. 
> 
> Get Mum to balance ya so you don't take a nose dive into the carpet, never know she might even give you a helping hand with your bollocks too 
> ...


Thanks Pete, that helped.

----------


## Bryan

> Yea man i went there to. What a awesome way to get customers i recon. Worth going in just for a look.


That is what a lot of people do. There is millions of dollars tied up in each store with just the taxidermy alone, its a massive draw card to get people in the stores.

Here are some taxidermy pics from the Bass Pro Store I worked at a few years ago:

----------


## P38

> Thanks Pete, that helped.


No worries Rushy.

Always keen to help out when I can.  :Grin: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Awesome taxidermy there. :Cool:

----------


## Chris

Make H&F stores look a bit lame .

----------


## P38

> Make H&F stores look a bit lame .


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Chris
They don't need Cabellas for that 

H&F make H&F Stores Look Lame all by themselves.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Chris

They might be in partnership with Gun City ?

----------

